

Study shows men just as likely to be depressed as women - antimora
http://www.latimes.com/science/la-sci-depression-men-20130829,0,2605342.story

======
elnate
"In addition to familiar depression symptoms such as sadness, difficulty
sleeping, feelings of guilt or worthlessness and loss of interest in
pleasurable activities, the researchers expanded the list to include anger
attacks, aggression or irritability, substance abuse, risk-taking behavior and
hyperactivity."

That seems like it would border on the uselessly broad. Depression by that
standard would mean not being happy and calm all the time.

~~~
marvin
There are fixed diagnostic criteria for depression. The diagnostic process is
not just some doctor asking you if you are occasionally feeling sad. You fill
out a form and get a score which tells to which degree you are depressed, if
any.

This ranges from normal and functioning, with occasional negative feelings
within the normal (i.e. not depressed), to delibitating symptoms: Staying in
bed for days straight, finding no joy in any activity, never sleeping
properly, unable to relate to the people around you. Depression is usually
diagnosed if you have been feeling like this for more than two weeks straight.
Psychiatry is not natural science, but the psychiatrists do have their
methodology in order.

------
kunil
People assumes women are more likely to get depressed? I always thought it was
the otherwise

~~~
boomlinde
If by "assume" you mean "agree with statistical data based on current
classification of depression" then yes.

~~~
kunil
I can see how that works. Ask a depressed woman and man if they are depressed,
I am thinking a women would be more likely to admit it.

I was quite depressed for a while, job problems, social problems etc. I didn't
go cry or something. My closest friends noticed it but that is all. I think
men (including me) are probably less likely to admit/show his depression. I am
no doctor though, so I might be wrong

~~~
boomlinde
I agree. Having been depressed, I can relate to both the typical symptoms of
depression and the "new" ones, but as in your case I didn't let people know in
general. There was a certain pride in emotional independence I felt that I
think men have to a greater extent than women. Being more open about it is
obviously healthier (it's like emotional load balancing), but society has made
independence a virtue, especially for men.

